# Question about Registrating with DEWA



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I want to spend 6 months in Dubai in the very near future and wanted to do a visa run after my 3 month visa expired. I can stay in a friends apartment during my stay but I need to register with DEWA to get electricity/water as the apartment isnt currently registered with DEWA. Do I need a residency visa to register with DEWA? Any feedback really appreciated


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You need a residency visa or a visa in process letter from a sponsor to register with DEWA and a Tenancy Agreement or Title Deed in your name.
If it is your friend's apartment why isn't the DEWA in his name?
3 month Visa??


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> You need a residency visa or a visa in process letter from a sponsor to register with DEWA and a Tenancy Agreement or Title Deed in your name.
> If it is your friend's apartment why isn't the DEWA in his name?
> 3 month Visa??


Thanks for your reply. Dewa isnt in apartments owners name as its normally rented out, tenants currently not living in it. 3 month tourist visa.


----------

